# HIS 850 XT PE - How to get temp monitor working?



## BrownGhost (Jul 16, 2005)

well i cant get the temp working  why?


----------



## W1zzard (Jul 16, 2005)

what does it say for lm63 detection in the log file?


----------



## BrownGhost (Jul 19, 2005)

*it saying..*

Temperature monitoring: LM63 detected


----------



## W1zzard (Jul 19, 2005)

and you did check "enable temperature monitoring" in the settings?


----------



## BrownGhost (Jul 19, 2005)

ahhh man thanks. dit not know there was a setting in that scroll bar... 
normaly its Slides like probbeties on My comouter...

but okay you made it a bit driffrent.. and that is why i did not see those settings 
thanks man..


----------



## W1zzard (Jul 19, 2005)

there is not enough space to put tabs .. they were dropped around version 0.0.8 or so


----------

